# Alternatives for Kitchen Drawer Liners



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't really like the sticky contact paper drawer liners or the mesh ones on the market. Anyone have any ideas for something else I can use to line my kitchen drawers.

They are brand new and currently we're not using anything, but the stainless steel drawer organizers are marking the inside of the drawers and I'd like to use something.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Thin roll of cork?Felt?


----------



## bigteamug (Sep 29, 2008)

sheet vinyl (if that is ok with you) or linoleum (the real stuff) scraps. check and see what your local flooring people have small bits of.

OOh, or if it is just the stainless rubbing issue, get those felt dot things (or cork ones) that go on chair feet for wood floors (they come in strips and squares, too) and put one on each corner, maybe in the middle if they're big - you would just need enough to hold the SS thing off the drawer surface to keep it from rubbing and making marks....

They have 'em at the hardware store.


----------



## sunnysandiegan (Mar 5, 2008)

I've used wrapping paper in dresser drawers.

Maybe a walk through a fabric store? Certain types of fabric would work well and you could cut to size easily.

Even easier is a package of felt. Just note your largest and smallest spaces before heading to the store. You can always cut it down to size, but fitting multiple pieces gets frustrating after awhile unless you adhere them.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

Oooooh. Some great ideas. Thanks!

I have a ton of fabric. I never thought to whip something up myself. I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## Kino (Jun 18, 2006)

I use colorful cloth napkins to line all my kitchen drawers and cabinets.


----------



## allnaturalmom (May 31, 2006)

I've never lined my kitchen drawers.







:


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

My grandma lined hers with brown paper (from bags). Waxed paper could be good.


----------



## Magelet (Nov 16, 2008)

lol, I kind of like the idea of lining the drawers with brown paper from paper bags. Not that we use a lot of those, but I could use them the next few times I grocery shop, to have some on hand. It seems... simple. lol. And plastic free! yay. maybe sometime I'll make some fabric ones, but my fabric budget is as tight as everything else.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i use a nice tea towel, or a cloth place-mat..that way i can wash them on occasion, and they look nice too.


----------



## Delta (Oct 22, 2002)

Wallpaper.


----------

